# String serving tool issue...



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

I am having an issue with a string serving tool, no matter which tool I use. The Bear paw and the BCY tools seem to loosen and tighten with every 6-8 turns! What the heck is the problem?

Anybody have any thoughts on this?

Thanks!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

have both and no problems
are you threading them right
if not it will cause problems


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

sounds like then it goes from the center to the end of the spool feeding out, try pulling off a lil more than you'll need and then re-wrapping it in the center of the spool. This way it feeds from the center the whole time and stays consistent. Then get a BEITER!


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Beiter!


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yes I am...*

Yes I'm threading properly there's no mistaking how to thread them.



edthearcher said:


> have both and no problems
> are you threading them right
> if not it will cause problems


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

The beiters really are worth the money.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Maybe...*

It very well maybe the spool. I was using the same spool on the BCY when I got the BearPaw and I am noticing thread serving thread is being pulled from the sides and not the middle. I will try to unravel some of the thread and respool.

Thanks!



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> sounds like then it goes from the center to the end of the spool feeding out, try pulling off a lil more than you'll need and then re-wrapping it in the center of the spool. This way it feeds from the center the whole time and stays consistent. Then get a BEITER!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Beiters are sweet for sure.....the are the cat's meow.

But I have been using a Bear Paw since it came out....never one issue with mine coming loose. Are you sure that you are getting it tight enough to begin with?


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*I dunno...*

I have tried tight, loose and everything in between. It starts to twist the string and then it releases and is loose and I have to keep tightening and then loosening the thumb screws.

???




Brown Hornet said:


> Beiters are sweet for sure.....the are the cat's meow.
> 
> But I have been using a Bear Paw since it came out....never one issue with mine coming loose. Are you sure that you are getting it tight enough to begin with?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Give yourself a break and give them all away - and treat yourself to a Beiter. It's the only serving tool I've ever used that keeps a constant tension.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Great Advise!*



AKRuss said:


> Give yourself a break and give them all away - and treat yourself to a Beiter. It's the only serving tool I've ever used that keeps a constant tension.


Tom


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

It may be the spool of serving causing the issues. If you have another spool of serving try and see if it also is inconsistent. The BP servers have worked nice for me.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lubrication is the key.*

I have fixed the issue on the BearPaw with some white grease. I lubricated the spacers inside the tool and things are working perfectly now. It seems the plastic was galling against itself and constantly tightening/loosening the thumb screws.

Works like a Beiter now! 

Really thanks for the advice to buy the Beiter and if I hadn't just invested in two BearPaws I would jump right on that, but...


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I have two bear paws One works great and the other one came with the arms that hold the serving spool bent in and dont work so well. Gonna try the beiter next.


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

*Beiters*



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> sounds like then it goes from the center to the end of the spool feeding out, try pulling off a lil more than you'll need and then re-wrapping it in the center of the spool. This way it feeds from the center the whole time and stays consistent. Then get a BEITER!


I picked up a used Beiter, and it's plastic. It works great! The first bar that the thread goes around from the spool has a hyperbolic curve to it that keeps the tension consistant from the center to the edge of the spool.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a couple of those red plastic BCY jigs. An absolute headache to use until I modified them. Now they work great.

1) Tolerance between the serving spool and the jig shaft is way too loose. I hot glued a piece of an old arrow inside the spool to tighten it.
2) Threw away the OEM washers and put nylon washers between the spool and the sides of the jig. You could probably use nylon flanged inserts instead of the washers and the arrow piece. I just didn't think of that until I'd done the other.
3) Replaced the wingnut with a nylon center locknut. Allows you to set a specific pressure and it'll stay there.
4) Ran the serving straight out instead of winding it through the holes.

Now the pressure is perfectly even all the time. I reserved 18" of my bowstring where it goes over the idler wheel with zero problems.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

hunt123 I did the same as you used the nylon washers and nylock wingnut on my BCY then pull out a length of serving wind it back in the middle of the spool. When i pull it out on my scale it vearies about 1/2lb. Not a beiter for sure but seems to be getting the job done for now.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know how anyone uses those jigs without throwing them through a window. Modified, they're OK.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

The Bear Paw worked well for me except I got tired of the serving comming out of the hole and slot. If it didn't have that slot and just the hole it'd be better. I like my AAE/Cavalier Pro Server better. Haven't got my hands on a Beiter yet but I just might have to.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Archerynut008 said:


> The Bear Paw worked well for me except I got tired of the serving comming out of the hole and slot. If it didn't have that slot and just the hole it'd be better. I like my AAE/Cavalier Pro Server better. Haven't got my hands on a Beiter yet but I just might have to.


If you turn it so the slot faces the other direction and have the tension right it shouldn't come out of the slot :wink:


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to have 6 BCY BearPaws and out of the 6 I kept one, It was the only one that I could use any spool of material and keep a consistant tension, I also bought 2 Beiters, one Heavy PRO FI and a reg PRO FI, Like Brown Hornet said they are the cats meow!!


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

I noticed on my bearpaw when the serving would get tight and loose the spool was contacting the frame. This was caused by the axle on the server being smaller than the hole in the spool. I made a few spacers to take up the extra space between the axle and spool and mine have worked very well since then.


----------



## SWAT1 (Apr 12, 2010)

*bear paws server tool*

i had a couple bear paw server tools....... THERE JUNK!!! I gave them away...lol 
I use Spigarelli serving tools.. All metal and compact. Fits my big hands perfectly. I can control it and it stays tight. And it runs perfectly with my speed winders too.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hum...*

Now that both of my Bear Paw serving tools are working to perfection I got a deal on 4 Beiter winders that was too good to pass up. 

Ain't that always the way.


----------

